# Aspergillus



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

This is an update to my previous post regarding spine issues: My 8 year old Vizsla has been through **** in the last 3 weeks with what started out as spine issues which led to MRI, abdominal ultrasound, possible cancer in spleen, splenectomy, complications to splenectomy, 2 emergency room visits and finally a pending diagnosis of disseminated Aspergillus which can be a cause of diskospondylitis. Through my research I have found that German Shepherds are predisposed to this due to IgA deficiency and there's a clinical trial right now at UC Davis suggesting that Vizsla's as well as Rhodesian Ridgebacks also have an IgA deficiency making them more prone to contract this. We live in Michigan which is not a fungal endemic region but our boy does love a romp through the woods near our house that is full of rotting decaying wood and leaves (who would have thought). Want to get the word out to be aware of this my fellow Vizsla owners. We have an appt with Michigan State University on Monday to hopefully come up with a treatment plan. MiraVista Labs seems to be the lab for diagnosing this properly and we are currently waiting on result for a fungal serology test (urine). I will update when I have firm diagnosis. I think this is something that regular vets don't look for or know how to diagnose so please do your research and look out for symptoms. Early diagnosis is key, they kept telling us cancer cancer cancer, we had his spleen taken out and it was cancer free but had fungal plaques on it, I'm assuming the same that is eating away at his spine. Praying the antifungal Itraconazole he is on is doing it's job!! The antifungals are super expensive, $250 for 14 days is what I paid and he may have to be on it for life. I did find it much cheaper on abcpetmeds.com, $67.00 for a 45 day supply coming from Canada. Will hopefully know more after our visit to MSU on Monday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never heard of Aspergillus.
Prayers they come up with a treatment plan that works.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

many thanks for sharing and hope that the treatment works.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am going to have to google all of those things your are fighting. I am so so sorry you are going through this and I truly feel your pain. My Sweet Foxy contracted Valley Fever, a fungal disease and was also misdiagnosed. She was on Fluconazol to the end of her days. I do not know where you live, but if you have a Costco ... they fill canine prescriptions
and offer a Significant discount. Also, when I had to buy Foxy's meds, I did it through the specialist in AZ and they were much less expensive than from my primary VET.
if you get in to Davis... you might find the same thing. 

Is this fungal disease contracted by ingestion (like licking or chewing) or from inhaling? 
I will Keep you in my prayers, and send your Pup Healing energy. 
Please keep us in your loop of information


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Clearly you're doing everything in your power to help your boy out. I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope you're able to find an effective and affordable treatment. Let us know how it goes at MSU.


----------

